# Where can I catch some trout within a 1-hour drive of Sandy?



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

I grew up in Idaho where trout were abundant. We caught fish all the time. I've lived in Utah since 2001 and just this summer decided to try my hand at fishing again. A few weeks ago I tried my luck at Burraston Ponds in Mona. I used worms and Panther Martins, but didn't get a bite. Then Saturday I tried my luck at Little Dell Reservoir in Parley's Canyon. I used Panther Martins (bait isn't allowed in that reservoir), but didn't get a bite. I've also tried Grandpa's Fishing Pond in Sandy and Willow Park Pond in Murray, but came up dry. 

I keep telling my 3-year old boy about how I'm going to catch a fish, but I'm starting to look like an idiot. Where should I go next? (I don't have a fly rod, by the way--just a casting rod.)


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

rdiddy801 said:


> I grew up in Idaho where trout were abundant. We caught fish all the time. I've lived in Utah since 2001 and just this summer decided to try my hand at fishing again. A few weeks ago I tried my luck at Burraston Ponds in Mona. I used worms and Panther Martins, but didn't get a bite. Then Saturday I tried my luck at Little Dell Reservoir in Parley's Canyon. I used Panther Martins (bait isn't allowed in that reservoir), but didn't get a bite. I've also tried Grandpa's Fishing Pond in Sandy and Willow Park Pond in Murray, but came up dry.
> 
> I keep telling my 3-year old boy about how I'm going to catch a fish, but I'm starting to look like an idiot. Where should I go next? (I don't have a fly rod, by the way--just a casting rod.)


The community ponds are great. I grew up by Burrastons, and it has never treated me well though. Maybe try Deer Creek early in the morning or just before dark. Power bait of the bottom seems to get alot of fish from there.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

If you're looking to take your 3 year old with you, The Cove Pond in Herriman is a good one. You will catch fish, most are small but it's got a few decent sized Rainbows and Catfish.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Try silver lake up Big Cottonwood Canyon. Nothing big in there but a fly and a bubble should give you something to show a 3 year old.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

It's hard to catch trout in hot weather. Anywhere it's cooler will give you a better chance since they are way more active when water temps are in the 60s. Mountain lakes should be good right now, like Tibble Fork, Silver Lake, anywhere in the high Uintas, etc. The Provo River is always full of trout and you can probably catch a few on lures, though it's better fished with a fly rod and it can be very crowded. The community ponds will start to get good again as the weather cools off in September. A mealworm/marshmallow combo can work wonders (you might have to get them from a pet store this time of year).


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree Matador. The best places right now are going to be places where it is cool. My fairly recent information from Tibble Fork is that it is not producing well and there are a lot of weeds.

Rdidy - I had another thought. They just liberalized the limits in Millcreek Canyon, up to 8 from 4. That might be another place you can try. I know at one point in the canyon, there is a little deck that you can stand on to fish in the river. It's right before a little dam and there is a hole right under the deck. You can see the fish in it.

I have another place if you want to do a little hiking (easy) and if you are ok with catch and release. It is definitely good for an easy couple of fish. P.M. me if you are interested.

Also you might find a rainbow or two at Rockport. You could also try Diamond Fork and Thistle Creek in Spanish Fork Canyon, Salem Pond, Vivian Park in Provo Canyon (your boy could catch one there), and Deer Creek.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Go to the uintas!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A couple of other options would be:

Grantsville
Settlement
Vernon


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

A better question would be "Where can't you find trout within an hour of SLC"?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

tye dye twins said:


> A better question would be "Where can't you find trout within an hour of SLC"?


The Great Salt Lake,,-BaHa!-


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

The best thing about fishing is being with your kids and being in the mountains.
Tibble Fork Reservoir

Brown Trout, Rainbow Trout Trout fishing is fair at Tibble Fork. Fishing at Silver Lake, which is above Silver Lake Flat Reservoir, is good using spinners. The water is low at Silver Lake Flat Reservoir, but there are a lot of fish waiting to be caught.
There is nothing better than being nestled in the mountains and both Reservoirs provide a perfect spot to enjoy nature


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Trout are starting to come shallow at Deer Creek in the evenings. I caught about 5 of them last Friday from the bank with a green kastmaster. 

You can also go up to soldier creek and catch them from the bank all summer..The banks there are steep, so it's a short cast to deeper water. 

Jordanelle also has great trout fishing from the bank pretty much all year long. 

The ponds are not a good choice right now. They won't stock them with trout again until the fall, so I'd hit one of the big reservoirs, or a high mountain lake.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned East Canyon? It is one of the closer "big" reservoirs to metro SLC, it has some nice fish, and they are relatively easy to catch from shore with spinners, jigs, and power bait.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Most all of the lakes along the Mirror Lake highway would be a good bet. Especially using Powerbait.


----------

